# Alternative Ballsportarten



## Redfraggle (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe Mtb´ler!

habe mal so überlegt, ob es nicht Spaß machen würde alternativ zum Biken
ein bißchen Ball zu spielen.Habe gestern im Biergarten mein Idee Carsten vorgetragen, der daß auch ganz gut fand.
Wirklich witzig fände ich, wenn wir ne Runde Baseball hinbekämen!
Ansonsten für alles offen: Basketball, Volleyball und auch Fußball (obwohl kein Talent vorhanden ).
Bin mal gespannt auf´s Feedback!
Viele Grüße Barbara


----------



## RunningPumi (18. Juni 2009)

Hi,

wie wär's denn mit Radball oder Radpolo? Offensichtlich ein recht unbekannter Sport in Deutschland...

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (19. Juni 2009)

Sicher auch ne feine Sache, aber der Plan ist eigentlich ´was ohne Rad zu machen!
Grüße Barbara


----------



## Tinchen12 (19. Juni 2009)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie wär's denn mit Radball oder Radpolo? Offensichtlich ein recht unbekannter Sport in Deutschland...
> 
> ...



Da wäre ich aber auch bei...  also, beim Radpolo!


----------



## sun909 (19. Juni 2009)

Hi,
also ich habe zur Verfügung und hätte Lust auf:

Eine mobile Beach-Volleyballanlage mit Netz und dem ganzen Gedöns...und einen Volleyball... 

cool fände ich auch Soft/Baseball. Da habe ich aber nur einen Handschuh und einen Ball, der Schläger fehlt mir.

Radpolo fände ich auch lustig, habe ich aber keine Vorstellung was man so braucht. 


Schlage vor, wir treffen uns einfach mal am Rhein an einer der vielen Wiesen. Mobilen Grill dahin, ein bißchen was zu trinken und so 

schöne grüße
sun909


----------



## RunningPumi (19. Juni 2009)

Hi,

@Redfraggle,
etwas ohne Rad machen? Und Du meinst, das funktioniert? Mir ist letztens ein Filmchen untergekommen, daß zeigt, was mit Marthonis geschieht, die nicht Marathon laufen -> http://achim-achilles.de/news/fun/tag-nach-dem-marathon. Ich fürchte mal, ähnliches würde uns auch wiederfahren...


@Sun909,
ich habe auch keine Ahnung von Radpolo, ist aber wohl so wie Radball, bloß daß man noch ein Stöckchen in der Hand hält und damit nach dem Ball schlägt.
Grillen finde ich besser, dabei kann man dann Federball, Boccia, und ähnliche Spielchen machen  Gehört zu der mobilen Beach-Volleyanlage auch der Beach? Oder müssen wir den uns erst "erbuddeln"?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## yogi71 (19. Juni 2009)

Badminton ist doch auch ne Ballsportart oder????

Wenn ja, schlag ich das mal vor!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Badminton ist doch auch ne Ballsportart oder????
> 
> Wenn ja, schlag ich das mal vor!
> 
> ...



Ja klar!Ist natürlich nicht so gruppendynamisch!Aber warum nicht.
Carstens Vorschlag finde ich gut, dann machen wir das in der Rheinaue, da müßte das eine oder andere funktionieren.
Dann müßte nur noch ein Termin her.
Wie wäre es mit Freitag nach dem Stammtisch, der 03.07.?
Hätte übrigens auch einen Basketball!
Gruß Barbara


----------



## Schildbürger (20. Juni 2009)

Meine Tochter und meine Frau spielen Korfball.
Da spielen Frauen und Männer zusammen in einer Mannschaft.
Was ist Korfball?

Am Sonntag den 28.06.2009 ab 10:00Uhr kann es sich jeder auf den Poller Wiesen mal ansehen.


> Korfball  	Hobby und Senioren nehmen an Turnier in Köln
> 28.06.2009 | 10:00 	Zum 35-jährigem Bestehen der Korfballabteilung im TV Ensen-Westhoven, richtet dieser ein Turnier aus. Das Turnier findet auf den Poller Wiesen statt. Neben der Hobby aus Wesseling nehmen noch die Teams aus Leverkusen-Quettinge und Schildgen teil. Die Verbandsligamannschaft aus Wesseling spielt gegen den Gastgeber TV Ensen-Westhoven, TuS Schildgen, MTV Hohenkirchen und KCL aus Luxemburg.


----------



## Redfraggle (28. Juni 2009)

Nun, da starte ich nocheinmal einen Versuch, die Bikergemeinde für andere 
Aktivitäten zu begeistern.
Während des letzten Stammtisches, an dem die Teilnehmerzahl leider etwas mager ausgefallen ist
( aber bei diesen sintflutartigen Regenfällen nicht verwunderlich),wurde das Thema alternative Ballsportarten wieder aufgegriffen!
Dabei haben wir uns entschieden, es mal mit Baseball zu versuchen.
Von Carsten weiß ich, daß er einen Handschuh und Ball besitzt.
Fehlt also nur noch ein Schläger und die Leute, die Lust hätten mitzumachen. Treffpunkt wäre in der Rheinaue.
Also los Mädels und Jungs, werdet mal aktiv!
Viele Grüße 
Barbara


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. Juni 2009)

Sollte jemand Lust daran haben, ein "Radball" zu spielen, bei dem der Ball mit dem Bike gekickt wird (feine Balanceübung übrigens), also ohne weitere Hilfsmittel, bin ich in jedem Fall dabei!

Stammtisch.... wie gesagt, 1/3 der Strecke hatten wir geschafft, bevor wir danach unter div. Bäumen 40 min. auf das Ende des Gewitters gewartet haben, um schlußendlich doch im Regen wieder nach Hause zu fahren, dafür aber vor Einruch der Dunkelheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (28. Juni 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Stammtisch.... wie gesagt, 1/3 der Strecke hatten wir geschafft, bevor wir danach unter div. Bäumen 40 min. auf das Ende des Gewitters gewartet haben, um schlußendlich doch im Regen wieder nach Hause zu fahren, dafür aber vor Einruch der Dunkelheit.



Ja, hab schon im Team III Fred gelesen.
Wir sind auf dem Rückweg pitschnaß geworden, aber so einen heftigen Regen unter einer Brücke zu erleben, hat auch was  !
Vielleicht nochmal Strandbar bei trockenem Wetter, denn eigentlich ziemlich coole Location!


----------



## sun909 (29. Juni 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Nun, da starte ich nocheinmal einen Versuch, die Bikergemeinde für andere
> Aktivitäten zu begeistern.
> Während des letzten Stammtisches, an dem die Teilnehmerzahl leider etwas mager ausgefallen ist
> ( aber bei diesen sintflutartigen Regenfällen nicht verwunderlich),wurde das Thema alternative Ballsportarten wieder aufgegriffen!
> ...



Hi Barbara,

kann beides (Ball+Handschuhe) mitbringen. 

Wobei es nicht schlecht ist, wenn jemand auch noch einen Handschuh hat. Der Baseball ist ziemlich hart, wenn man den mal gerade so fangen muß...

Termin für -was auch immer- schlage ich mal Freitag, den 10.07. vor. 

Diese Woche kann ich nicht  , bin eingeladen; allerdings kann ich am 10.07. keine Volleyballanlage als Alternative besorgen, die ist da unterwegs...

Also, wie schaut es aus, wer ist dabei? Wer hat noch eine Alternative oder Schläger oder Handschuh???

schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Redfraggle (29. Juni 2009)

Bin dabei!Hoffe wir haben bis dahin alles für´s Sommerfest organisiert!


----------



## sun909 (29. Juni 2009)

ok,
dann schick das doch mal an deine üblichen Verdächtigen aus deiner Mail-liste 

Mal sehen, wie viele wir zusammenkriegen.

Ich bring den Grill mit, Kohle und Anzünder, Rest besorgt jeder selbst für sich?

grüße
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (30. Juni 2009)

ups,
das Sommerfest ist einen Tag später?!

Dann vielleicht doch nicht der beste Termin...hatte das eine Woche später im Kopf.

Alternativen?

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Juni 2009)

Wie sieht es mit dem Freitag danach aus? Das wäre der 24.Juli.
Habe leider nicht die Termine sämtlicher Rennen parat, die kollidieren könnten.
Ralf, Sylvia seid ihr dabei?
Laßt mal hören!
Grüße Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo!Wie sieht es mit Baseball aus!
          Freitag der 24.Juli in der Rheinaue.
          Interessenten bitte
          melden!


----------



## sun909 (21. Juli 2009)

Hi,
also nach der letzten Besprechung am Sonntag folgender Stand:

Es fehlt uns immer noch an einem Schläger...

Alternativ wurde jetzt mal noch Super-Frisbee ins Spiel gebracht, das weniger verletzungsanfällig und einsteigerfreundlicher sei 

Diesen Freitag könnte es ja noch etwas nass sein, sollen wir es riskieren, das auf eine Woche später als Stammtisch zu legen?

Edith sagt: In der Strandbar ist auch eine vernünftige Beach-Volleyball-Anlage. Vielleicht könnte man sonst das auch noch ins Auge fassen. Dann ohne selber grillen.

Zweimal hintereinander sollte es da ja nicht schlechtes Wetter geben, oder doch???

Äußert euch mal...

schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Redfraggle (22. Juli 2009)

Also prinzipiell finde ich die Idee gut, einen Volleyball habe ich sogar und das mit der Frisbeescheibe dürfte auch kein Problem sein.
Leider kann ich am Freitag den 31. nicht, da bin ich schon zum Grillen 
verabredet.Alternative?!
Ansonsten muß halt noch ein zweiter Termin auf die Beine gestellt weden!
Gruß Barbara


----------



## sun909 (22. Juli 2009)

Hm,
dann einfach mal unter der Woche (Dienstags  ? ) ab 18.30 Uhr...?

Grillen reicht dann, Frisbee hätte ich auch, fehlen nur noch ein paar Sportbegeisterte.

Bis jetzt schlagen sie sich ja nicht drum. Mal einfach für nächste Woche einen Termin einsetzen? Was meint die geneigte Leserschaft?

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (22. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> dann einfach mal unter der Woche (Dienstags  ? ) ab 18.30 Uhr...?
> 
> Grillen reicht dann, Frisbee hätte ich auch, fehlen nur noch ein paar Sportbegeisterte.
> ...



Gute Idee!


----------



## sun909 (22. Juli 2009)

Done... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8809

Wer da nicht klickt, ist selber schuld... 

Bin mal gespannt, wieviele sich melden. 

Monsterchen, Grüner Frosch und Merlin sind ja in Urlaub. Der Rest der Bagage? Mal sehn.

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Redfraggle (22. Juli 2009)

Aber Ralf und Sylvia sind da, oder?!
Also los, anmelden!


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Juli 2009)

*Suuper,* jetzt sind wir schon zu siebt!
Der Wettergott wird uns hold sein, also come and join!
Wird bestimmt ein großer Spaß, je mehr Mitspieler um so lustiger!
Bis morgen dann.
Gruß Barbara


----------



## wollschwein (27. Juli 2009)

werde mal schauen das ich auch noch vorbeikomme,da ich aber noch bis 18uhr in su arbeite wirds was später


----------



## Izual (27. Juli 2009)

bei gutem wetter werd ich mal mit meinem kleinen vorbeikommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (28. Juli 2009)

Izual schrieb:


> bei gutem wetter werd ich mal mit meinem kleinen vorbeikommen!



Das Wetter wird *gut!*
Du weißt doch: wenn Engel...usw.


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juli 2009)

Euch heute viel Spass!!!!

Denkt daran, der nächste Termin ist bitte KEIN Dienstag!!!!


----------



## sun909 (28. Juli 2009)

Hi,
kurzer Zwischenstand:

Grill habe ich eingepackt, 
Kohle dito
Grillanzünder
Feuerzeug
Grillzange
drei Draußen-Kerzen

2x Grillsauce (1x Steak, 1x Curry)

Was jeder selber mitbringt:

Fleisch
Getränke
Besteck
Teller
Decke

Micha bringt evt. Brot mit?

Salat wer mag, noch einen zu machen findet Freunde 

Frisbee habe ich zweimal, Volleyball inkl. Pumpe.

Jäckchen nicht vergessen.

Ansonsten habt ihr ja alle meine Nr. bzw. sie steht im LMB-Termin.

Freu mich auf einen entspannten Abend 
Carsten


----------



## wollschwein (28. Juli 2009)

so steht fest, ich komme vorbei,wird so gegen 19:30uhr sein


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Juli 2009)

Izual schrieb:


> bei gutem wetter werd ich mal mit meinem kleinen vorbeikommen!



Das ist eine gute Idee, mein Sohn ist auch da. Werde mal schauen wenn ich sehe das nicht genug Brot übrig bleibt noch schnell was backen.
Bis heute Abend Gruß Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (28. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Euch heute viel Spass!!!!
> 
> Denkt daran, der nächste Termin ist bitte KEIN Dienstag!!!!



Das nehme ich als verbindliche Zusage und dann spielen wir ein Turnier:
Ville gegen Tomburger and friends!

@ sun909: top Orga, bringe noch einen Salat, Senf und Knobisauce mit.


----------



## wollschwein (28. Juli 2009)

habe vor auf dem wege zum treffpunkt noch was zu trinken zu organisieren, hat jemand nen bestimmten wunsch?
mein eintreffen wir definitiv nicht vor 19uhr sein eher 19:30uhr


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Das nehme ich als verbindliche Zusage und dann spielen wir ein Turnier:
> Ville gegen Tomburger and friends!


 
Gebt uns den Termin früh genug bekannt, damit wir alle kommen können und vorher noch ein wenig trainieren!!!

LG
Yogi


----------



## sun909 (28. Juli 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> habe vor auf dem wege zum treffpunkt noch was zu trinken zu organisieren, hat jemand nen bestimmten wunsch?
> mein eintreffen wir definitiv nicht vor 19uhr sein eher 19:30uhr



...wenn dir drei kleine Schöfferhofer Weizen mit Grapefruit reichen, kannst du dir den Weg sparen 

Tel Nr. notiert? Weiß noch nicht, ob wir den verlinkten Platz auch kriegen 

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wollschwein (28. Juli 2009)

muss ja nicht unbedingt alkohol sein den ich mitbringe
tel notiert, werde kurzvorher mal durchklingeln bevor ich in holzlahr losfahre


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Juli 2009)

Wollte mich bei Carsten für den hervorragende Einfall bedanken. Super Tour klasse Grill heiße Kohle und super entspannte Leute. was will man mehr. Wenn ich doch heute nicht so Schulterschmerzen hätte. Aber dafür nehme ich diese gerne in Kauf. 

Bis dann Gruß Micha


----------



## blitzfitz (29. Juli 2009)

Auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön an alle Ideengeber. War super! 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. Juli 2009)

Nur ein paar Bilder des etwas "anderen" Abends 
Auch von uns nochmal einen Dank an Carsten.





















Und wer, von den nicht dabei gewesenen erkennt den Mann mit der Rückenansicht, der sich ein Fahrrad lieh um zum Parkplatz zu radeln und mit Schrott in der Hand wieder zurück kam? 



1. Hilfe


----------



## sun909 (29. Juli 2009)

So,
dann wollen wir mal 

Nachdem es sehr schleppend mit den Anmeldungen losging und wir schon am Überlegen waren, wie man mit 5 Leuten denn Ultimate Frisbee spielen soll, füllte sich unser Platz an der Hütte doch ganz ordentlich.

Nachdem der ein oder andere erstmal die andere Hütte ansteuerte und etwas verloren erst auf der Wiese stand und dann dank moderner Technik in die richtige Richtung gelotst wurde oder einfach schaute, in welcher Gruppe denn jetzt jemand zum Handy sprintete, sammelten sich 24 große und kleine Gestalten.

Der Grill und auch der Grillmeister waren da nicht wirklich drauf vorbereitet und so manche Wurst fing sich ein wenig zu viel Hitze ein...

Ein Sevenhiller fiel derweil erst durch Abwesenheit mit fremder Stadtschlampe und dann durch PANNE direkt auf, aber dazu später vielleicht mehr 

10 Spieler lauschten gebannt den Worten von Uwe, der netterweise die Spielregeln für alle noch einmal erklärte,. Wobei das mit dem 1m Abstand zum Frisbeeführenden Spieler wurde nicht so ganz für wahre Münze genommen, einiges konnte man auch Vollkontakt nennen... 

Zur allgemeinen Verwunderung ist das ein verdammt laufintensiver Sport und so mancher war doch ziemlich am Japsen und dankbar für jede sich bietende Pause...

Leider gab es mal direkt zwei Ausfälle, Barbara knickte ohne Fremdeinwirkung um (aktueller Stand?) und Wolfgang zerlegte seinen Schuh bzw. die Sohle in zwei Hälften.

Die anschließende Pause wurde zur Vernichtung diverser Kaltgetränke genutzt.

Zur zweiten Runde kam dann nur noch eine leicht reduzierte Gruppe zusammen, die 7Hiller schwächelten mal wieder ganz dezent !!!

Sowas sowas, gibt bestimmt wieder Anschiss vom Präsi 

mit der Dunkelheit lös


----------



## sun909 (29. Juli 2009)

Ups sorry, hier dann ein zweiter Teil...

Mit zunehmender Dunkelheit wurde die Gruppe kleiner und wir packten unsere sieben Sachen auch und zogen von dannen.

Irgendwer hat seine Würstchen in meiner Kühltasche vergessen und paar Pfandflaschen "gespendet"

ansonsten ein sehr unkomplizierter Abend, speziell beim Grillen war ich sehr dankbar, dass keine Fähnchen in dem Fleisch notwendig waren und trotzdem alle satt wurden.

Lecker Brot von Micha gab es auch wieder, wunderbar aumen:

Für das nächste Mal haben wir jetzt auch ein paar Baseballsachen aufgetan, bin mal gespannt, wie das dann wird 

Ich hoffe, ihr hattet auch alle einen entspannten Abend, habt den Himmel und Sonne und eure "Mitfahrer" genossen und sage Danke und bis bald im Wald!

Schöne Gruesse
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Juli 2009)

Ich habe den Hinweis was den Baseball-Schläger angeht verstanden. Die Würstchen waren von mir kannst du gerne behalten. Sie waren frisch gekauft können also auch eingefroren werden. Ansonsten möchte ich mich auch noch einmal bedanken es war mir eine Freude. Was aber noch viel wichtiger ist, meinem Sohn hat es auch gefallen er würde das auch gerne wiederholen. Bis dann Gruß Micha


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. Juli 2009)

Und ich poste natürlich wieder im falschen Bereich (meine paar Fotos gibt es hier). Bitte erkläre mir doch einer beim nächsten Grillabend das Internet noch mal genauer. Komme mit dem Ausdrucken und Nachvollziehen nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Spooky (29. Juli 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Bitte erkläre mir doch einer das Internet noch mal genauer.


Bitte schön http://www.warriorsofthe.net/


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. Juli 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Bitte schön http://www.warriorsofthe.net/


Nicht schlecht, ABER ich frag dann doch lieber die Maus.


----------



## RennKröte (29. Juli 2009)

Huhu 

Na dann schreib ich nach soooooooooooooo langer Zeit auch mal wieder was in´s Forum 

 Ich fand´s auch prima und richtig richtig nett!!!

 *Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanke Hr. Grillmaster* 

Und ich glaub beim künftigen Baseballern mach ich dann auch mit, vielleicht find ich ja doch mal irgendne Ballsportart die bei mir klappt. 

Auf hoffentlich ganz bald!!!

 Krötchen ​


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. Juli 2009)

da irrt man gestern abend durch das 7.gebirge und verpaßt dann sowas

bruders anruf kostete den letzten saft des handys.......

hätte besser doch mal vorher den pc anmachen sollen.


----------



## I_Flowri (9. April 2010)

Ich spiele schon Radball und bin garnicht soo schlecht aber wenn ihr des mal richtig sehen wolt dann schaut euch mal des video an
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntZJFSCpfOM"]YouTube- Radball GÃ¤rtringen I gegen Waldrems 1. Spieltag, 1. Bundesliga 23.1.10[/nomedia]


----------



## Redfraggle (10. April 2010)

I_Flowri schrieb:


> Ich spiele schon Radball und bin garnicht soo schlecht aber wenn ihr des mal richtig sehen wolt dann schaut euch mal des video an
> YouTube- Radball GÃ¤rtringen I gegen Waldrems 1. Spieltag, 1. Bundesliga 23.1.10



Schön daß Du den Fred wieder ´rausgekramt hast, aber eigentlich war  er als wirkliche Alternative zum Rad gedacht.
Mit dem Rugby-Frisbee hat´s ja schon geklappt.
Leute wie schaut´s aus mit Baseball und dann Angrillen!?
Micha hattest Du nicht jemanden an der Hand zwecks Handschuh und 
Schläger?


----------



## sun909 (10. April 2010)

Dabei!

Können wir ja die Planung morgen mal in Angriff nehmen 

gruesse
sun909


----------



## surftigresa (10. April 2010)

Auf jeden Fall auch dabei 

Freitags oder am WE wäre schön. Dann kann ich es bestimmt auch schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (11. April 2010)

Also WE muss schon sein, sonst ist mir der Aufwand eigentlich zu hoch für 3-4h...

Mal schauen, wie es Anfang Juni ausschaut, es sei denn es wird jetzt schnell gaaanz warm 

Baseball oder Hockey war heute im Gespräch, halt irgendwas ohne Rad.

Gruesse


----------



## Redfraggle (12. April 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Also WE muss schon sein, sonst ist mir der Aufwand eigentlich zu hoch für 3-4h...
> 
> Mal schauen, wie es Anfang Juni ausschaut, es sei denn es wird jetzt schnell gaaanz warm
> 
> ...



Korrekt, aber vielleicht klappt ja Mai schon!


----------



## surftigresa (13. April 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Korrekt, aber vielleicht klappt ja Mai schon!


 
Aber bitte nicht die letzte Mai-Woche (die nach Pfingsten). Da bin ich ausnahmsweise mal in Urlaub 

(und ich freu' mich jetzt schon drauf... )


----------



## Redfraggle (14. April 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht die letzte Mai-Woche (die nach Pfingsten). Da bin ich ausnahmsweise mal in Urlaub
> 
> (und ich freu' mich jetzt schon drauf... )



Ich auch!


----------



## sun909 (14. April 2010)

Nö, Mai ist mit Liteviller WE,Pfingsten und Rennen "dicht".

Erster freier Termin 12.06.3010 als Vorschlag 

gruesse


----------



## Redfraggle (14. April 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Nö, Mai ist mit Liteviller WE,Pfingsten und Rennen "dicht".
> 
> Erster freier Termin 12.06.3010 als Vorschlag
> 
> gruesse



Okey dokey!


----------



## sun909 (15. April 2010)

Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10053

Alles andere können wir ja später noch planen...der Uwe hat vom WP ja noch eine Kiste gut 

gruesse


----------



## surftigresa (17. April 2010)

Das WE wollte ich eigentlich nach Willingen zum Bike-Festival. Können wir es vielleicht um eine Woche nach hinten schieben?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## sun909 (17. April 2010)

Nö,
eine Woche später geht gar nicht 

zwei Wochen später wäre noch machbar...

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (18. April 2010)

Zwei Wochen später wäre für mich auch ok.


----------



## AnjaR (20. April 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Zwei Wochen später wäre für mich auch ok.


Hallo Zusammen,
eure Idee ist toll. Zwei Wochen später würden wir uns auch gerne anschließen. Für´s Baseball könnten wir diverses Equipment mitbringen.
Vielleicht schiebt ihr den Termin ja noch.
Gruß Anja


----------



## sun909 (12. Mai 2010)

So, Termin ist um zwei Wochen nach hinten geschoben 

Dann mal schauen, was sich so tut...

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## AnjaR (12. Mai 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> So, Termin ist um zwei Wochen nach hinten geschoben
> 
> Dann mal schauen, was sich so tut...
> 
> ...


 
 Schon eingetragen.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Handlampe (12. Mai 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Schon eingetragen.
> 
> Gruß Anja




...und ich bin raus, da bin ich in Sachen SIT unterwegs.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Mai 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...und ich bin raus, da bin ich in Sachen SIT unterwegs.



muß warscheinlich eh verlegt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (13. Mai 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...und ich bin raus, da bin ich in Sachen SIT unterwegs.


 
Schade.


----------



## sun909 (9. Juni 2010)

Hi,
Termin bleibt stehen.

Die, die abends noch weg müssen, können auch um neun auftauchen, hat mir der Gastgeber geflüstert 

und anderen Termin wird mit WM und allem schwierig.

Uwe, ist SIT bei dir fix?

Nun denn, für Baseball fehlen uns noch paar Leute 

gruesse


----------



## sun909 (21. Juni 2010)

Tja,
also trotz Hin- und Herschieberei des Termins ist es ja gerade noch sehr, sagen wir "übersichtlich" für Samstag...

Was ist los? Keine Lust auf Baseball? Von einigen weiß man, dass sie nicht können, aber so ein Grossteil der letztjährigen Teilnehmer ist doch sehr stumm 

Nun denn, Wetter wird prächtig am Samstag, von daher bleibt der Termin bis morgen noch drin, wenn sich dannnicht noch was tut, werden wir uns Alternativen zu den alternativen Sportarten überlegen 

schönen Tag...
sun909


----------



## AnjaR (21. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja,
> also trotz Hin- und Herschieberei des Termins ist es ja gerade noch sehr, sagen wir "übersichtlich" für Samstag...
> 
> Was ist los? Keine Lust auf Baseball? Von einigen weiß man, dass sie nicht können, aber so ein Grossteil der letztjährigen Teilnehmer ist doch sehr stumm
> ...


Falls es beim Baseball bleibt, würde unser 16jähriger Sohn auch mitkommen. Hoffentlich melden sich noch ein paar Mitspieler.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juni 2010)

Würde auch mal gerne vorbeischauen , aber Wochenende ist schon ausgebucht sorry


----------



## sun909 (22. Juni 2010)

---abgesagt---


----------



## Redfraggle (22. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> ---abgesagt---



Schade, daß sich diesmal so wenig Interesse gezeigt hat.
Wir hatten letzten Sommer soviel Spaß, obwohl ich mir eine Sprung-
gelenksdistorsion zugezogen habe!
Ab und an sich mal ohne Rad zu bewegen ist auch empfehlenswert!
Grüße Barbara


----------



## AnjaR (23. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> ---abgesagt---


 
Hallo Zusammen,
wird denn irgend was anderes geplant?
Evtl. eine Runde durchs 7GB und dann Grillen?

Gruß Anja


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Juni 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> wird denn irgend was anderes geplant?
> Evtl. eine Runde durchs 7GB und dann Grillen?
> 
> Gruß Anja



An diesem Termin nicht, da der Abend schon alternativ belegt ist.
Ansonsten ist das natürlich auch ein logistisches Problem, eine Tour zu fahren und anschließend zu Grillen.Vielleicht eine Herausforderung mit einem Sack Grillkohle auf dem Rücken die Trails zu meistern !


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Juni 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> An diesem Termin nicht, da der Abend schon alternativ belegt ist.
> Ansonsten ist das natürlich auch ein logistisches Problem, eine Tour zu fahren und anschließend zu Grillen.Vielleicht eine Herausforderung mit einem Sack Grillkohle auf dem Rücken die Trails zu meistern !



Das geht schon, man denke nur an die Genusstour letzten Sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (23. Juni 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das geht schon, man denke nur an die Genusstour letzten Sommer



Da haben wir ja auch privat und nicht in der Rheinaue nach der Tour gegrillt!


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Juni 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja auch privat und nicht in der Rheinaue nach der Tour gegrillt!



Es wurde ja auch nur gefragt ob man nach einer Tour im 7geb. noch grillen kann, von rheinaue war nicht die Rede oder?


----------



## AnjaR (24. Juni 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Es wurde ja auch nur gefragt ob man nach einer Tour im 7geb. noch grillen kann, von rheinaue war nicht die Rede oder?


Hatte halt gedacht, da wir den Tag freigehalten haben, doch noch was zu machen. Wir könnten auch hier bei uns Naafbachtal etc. fahren und die Tour bei uns ausklingen lassen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich alle meine Arbeiten hier zu Hause erledigt bekomme, dann planen Ines und ich, incl. einer der Kleinen am späten Samstag Nachmittag am Rhein den Grill anzuschmeißen. Wir nennen das dann einfach mal aktives Chillen . Wenn daran Interesse besteht, einfach mal melden, dann gebe ich zu gegebener Zeit mehr Infos.


----------

